# cool Moots factory tour article @ RBA



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

nice article and great pics of the Moots factory and what goes into the production.

http://www.roadbikeaction.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=67&cid=939

i am the proud new owner of a 07' 55cm Vamoots myself.pre loved off ebay but appears unused as far as i can tell other than a couple of the decals are trying to peel up. in the process of getting a Reynolds fork w/45 rake before i can complete the build.
looking forward to getting it on the road.
cheers to all.

Scott


----------



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

Did the tour/stay this spring. Very good time, Jon and the gang were very accommodating.


----------

